# aunque sólo sea



## regisez

bjr
comment comprenez vous" aunque solo sea" cela veut il tt simplement dire bien que" ou est ce une expression tte faite. On m a dit que ca voulait aussi dire" a comencer par..."  est ce vrai ou faux, merci


----------



## chics

No, ce ne est pas "a comencer par".

*aunque = bien que*

"aunque solo sea..." veut dit une chose comme "bien que il soit seulement..."


----------



## regisez

merci bcp!!!!!


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

También puede ser:
bien que ce ne soit qu'un (une)
même si ce n'est que (pour)

Vente, aunque sea solo una hora
*Viens, même si ce n'est qu'une heure* o *même si ce n'est que pour une* *heure*
*Viens, bien que ce ne soit qu'une heure, pour une heure*

Aunque me suena mejor "même si..."
bien que + subjonctif

saludos


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Salut à tous!

En un foro, alguien contó un problema muy delicado, y yo quisiera responderle, pero ante la gravedad de dicho problema, quisiera expresarme lo más correctamente posible.
Ya a partir del comienzo me encuentro con un problema: "Es positivo que hayas podido aceptar tu problema y busques ayuda, aunque sea a través de este foro." 

Tengo: "C'est très positif que tu aies pu reconnaître ton problème et ainsi chercher de l'aide (...?) dans ce forum."

Mis dudas: No sé si reconnaître se usa como "reconocer" (p.ej. un problema) en español.
Y además, no se como decir "aunque sea"...

Si me pueden ayudar, se los agradezco muchísimo.


----------



## josepbadalona

aunque es = bien que ce soit
aunque sea = même si c'est

"reconnaître" ne me satisfait pas, mais je n'ai rien de mieux pour l'instant !
on reconnaît ses fautes, pourquoi pas son problème, après tout ?

ou alors, mets "reconnaître tes erreurs" et cela résout TON problème


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Je te remercie infiniment pour ton aide!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Para _reconnaître_: _prendre conscience_ se suele emplear.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Bravo Martine, c'est ce que j'aurais aimé trouver avant toi !


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Pas de problème, josep!  Vos y C&M me ayudaron un montón!!

Merci à tous les deux!!


----------



## VanTha 20

Hola amigos,

Quiero ver si ustedes me pueden apoyar para escribir correctamente la siguiente frase en francés:

"Te daré todo, aunque todo no sea suficiente" creo que es algo así, pero no estoy segura: "j'ai beau tout te donner, tout n'est pas suffisant"


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *VanTha*


VanTha 20 said:


> "Te daré todo, aunque todo no sea suficiente"


Je te donnerai tout, bien que tout ne soit pas suffisant

Salut


----------



## teobaldo22

hola, yo creo que seria mejor asi:
"Je te donnerai tout, même si tout n'est pas suffisant"
saludos


----------



## Paquita

Bien que tout ne soit pas = aunque no es = realidad
Même si ce n'est pas = aunque no sea = hipótesis


----------



## VanTha 20

coolbrowne said:


> Hola *VanTha*
> Je te donnerai tout, bien que tout ne soit pas suffisant
> 
> Salut


 

Merci beaucoup !!!!!!


----------



## nefru

bonsoir!!

quería saber si la frase "aunque sólo sea un poco más" está bien traducida al francés: *bien que ce ne soit qu'un peu plus*

merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nefru:

Aunque + subjuntivo = même si + indicativo.

*Même si ce n'est qu'un peu plus.*

Otra manera de decirlo: *Ne serait-ce qu'un peu plus*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nefru

ok merci!!

pero aún tengo una duda... por qué la frase "*même si ce n'est qu'un peu plus*"está en negativo? no debería ser:

aunque sólo sea un poco más = même si c'est qu'un peu plus

es que acabo de empezar con esto del francés, lo siento!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La restricción en francés (sólo + verbo) se expresa con la negación ne + verbe + que. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nefru

ahora ya lo entiendo! merci beaucoup Gévy!!


----------



## méthodique

Salut les amis

Est-ce que ces deux phrases sont bien redigées?

"mon rêve c'est d'aider aux jeunes même si ce n'est qu'un peu."

"Bien que ce soit un rêve difficile, je voudrais aider à fournir de l'eau potable aux gens qui n'ont pas accès à elle dans les pays sous-développés."

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Supongo que deseas traducir alguna frase en español en la que esté presente aunque solo sea. ¿Nos las das? (Recuerda qe estamos en un foro de traducción ).
EDITA tu mensaje para completar.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

